# R33 GTR SUMMER PICS UNDERGROUND CAR PARK



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

SOME PICS I TOOK OF MY R33 GTR AT A UNDERGROUND CAR PARK
==ENJOY==


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice shots, beautifull car!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

nice and shiny!
nice pics mate and stunning car


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

THANKS


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Great place for some very good pictures. The car looks damn fine on those rims


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Some fantastic pictures there. Looks even better in the flesh this GTR does..

Nice meeting you at GTROC 5!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks kadir have to say your R34 GTR was one of the cleanest i have seen


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Cheers buddy - I try my best.. :chuckle: 

Hope to catch you and your R33 GTR soon! :wavey:


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Cracking pics fella. :smokin: 

Charlie.


----------



## Ryu H. (Jul 3, 2008)

Congratulations man, I generally don't like R33's but that is just stunning. :clap:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Gotta love a bit of Brent X action for pics..... The old speedbumps are a pain though! :smokin:

Car looks blinding.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

mmmmm, that gives me special romance explosion in my panties!

beautiful car, fantastic setting and great photos! how about some specs - specifically the wheels size! 

oh, and some engine bay shots???


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

mate those rims really make the car something else..... i really really like how they sit.

fcuking amazing would some it up for me


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys as for the wheels they are 10.5 x 19" volk racing gtc with 285 30 19" tyres sitting on tein superstreets with upper mounts.
Enigine mods pretty much standard
nismo downpipe 
decat pipe
blitz nur spec r cat back
hks filters


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Stunning car,
Stunning rims, 
Sick dish!

The car looks very complete! Very clean looking example you have there mate and the wheels give her an awesome stance.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

A couple more pics


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

gorgeous! Its hard to pull off polished rims on a silver car!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks mate


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

What offset are on those wheels...that is sick looking.


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

wow, i prefer R34's but that is one stunning R33....seriously


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Afer,

Gotta say, that's a truly amazing match of wheels for your GT-R :clap:  Great choice on the VR centre caps too!

If you'll allow us to suggest, reckon a set of clear front indicators with Nismo clear side repeaters would give it a classier look on the front. Not that it needs it though, car looks gob smackingly beautiful as is.

Congrats.

Oh, and nice plate too, btw!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Miguel - Newera said:


> If you'll allow us to suggest, reckon a set of clear front indicators with Nismo clear side repeaters would give it a classier look on the front.


Agree with that, would make it look so much cleaner, or even som smoked ones too.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys yes will be getting some clear front indicators and clear side repeaters very soon.
Have to say thanks again to matty and miguel at newera for a great service on getting me my wheels thanks again


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Do you have any idea what the offset is on those wheels? Any information would be greatly appriciated


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Volk Racing GT-C Face 2 Wheels - SALE 20% OFF

Size is 19x10.5J +12

Many other designs also on sale including recently introduced CE28N Formula (Limited Edition) 

Note: Not all wheels of this exact size will work with brake clearances, etc. Contact Matty32 if you'd like to order via GTROC.


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

Im hoping for the same setup as you mate, R33 GTR V-spec, pushing nice rims with just stage one mods, that way I can use her as a daily driver. 

Im just hoping whichever one I buy from Japan is a good one! Seeing as all my savings will go into one purchase its a little scary but il try and use a decent importer. Who is the best importer for Canada anybody know? I was thinking of using Newera but I will only have about 25k dollars Cdn to spend and they tend to be pretty expensive. Unless your reading this Matty and think im not dreaming!

Anyway. nice car. Just waiting till I can get mine!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice photos, 

binjoau, pm me


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Cheers matty


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

How much did you pay for her?? If you dont mind me asking?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Around £13000 about 1 year ago.
the car was totally standard when i got her just as i wanted and was one of the last models which was a facelift version.

1997 NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR V-SPEC 

Version 3 Released: 3rd February 1997 
* Xenon headlights. 
* Rear fog lights. 
* Front bumper with extra air duct. 
* Bigger front splitter with bigger brake cooling air duct (20mm lower). 
* Revised ABS control programme. 
* Reinforced brake pedal bracket. 
* Reinforced rear suspensions member fitting. 
* Rear floor reinforcement bar. 
* Revised colour scheme interior. (Version 1/2: Grey with blue, Version 3: Grey with red.)


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Which is 25 703.6 U.S. dollars


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

Thats awesome, if I could only end up with the same deal you did! Perhaps my 25k wont be too off the mark. Considering the vehicle I buy will have to be 1995 because I want it the day its legal in Canada! How much have you spent on it since the? Did you have to roll the arches for the 19's? Im guessing you did?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Spent around £7000 since buying the car and yes the arches have been rolled on the rear and most probably needs rolling on the front as well


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

How much do you spend on maintenance for the car, I understand having a skyline costs a lot and im sure its worth it?!! I suppose for me il be using it all summer then in the winter Il be driving some old jeep and spending money improving the car until next summer. 

Thanks for giving me all this info!!!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Well i only spend money on service costs every 3000 miles. i have a company van so i only drive it on the weekends. But i should think there are people on here that use it everyday maybe if you search on the maintenance thread you might find more help


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## SoMarvelus (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, that is beautiful. how hard would it be to find a blue one?


----------



## JBaker (Aug 17, 2008)

wow very nice R33


----------

